# Please welcome the NEWEST member of the BCA MODERATOR TEAM - LAURIE "THE GUY"



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

*Please welcome the NEWEST member of the BCA MODERATOR TEAM - LAURIE "THE GUY"*

The BCA Mod Team is proud to announce our newest team member, Laurie "The Guy". He's been a long-time contributing member who we feel will make a superb addition to our team and we couldn't be happier that he has agreed to take on the duties and responsibilities of helping to keep BCAquaria running smoothly for the foreseeable future. Thank you Laurie and welcome to the Team.

Anthony


----------



## bigfry

Welcome and congrats, Laurie.


----------



## CRS Fan

Yay Laurie..... And you were going to leave the hobby.... Muhahahaha!!!!!!


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## mrbob

Congrats Laurie &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## effox

Congrats Laurie, you'll make a great active mod!


----------



## charles

Welcome and congrat, Laurie


----------



## April

A great choice. Fear the big new mod! Lol. Usually a pretty easy going group to deal
With! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino

Cool good choice


----------



## onefishtwofish

most excellant


----------



## The Guy

*Thanks*

Well thanks everyone  for the endorsement to be a moderator on BCA, I joined the forum in November of 2010 and have for the most part enjoyed being part of a community with great folks and moderators. I will do the best job I can to help out with keeping the forum smooth running as all the other mods have done over the years.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Welcome aboard Laurie :bigsmile:


----------



## MEDHBSI

Thanks for stepping up and helping out the community Laurie


----------



## mikebike

Hi Laurie,
glad to have you with us your fresh and salt water experience will prove valuable here.

Besides you are an nice guy<G>


----------



## Reckon

Congrats Laurie and thanks for stepping up to make our forum a better place to hang out!


----------



## Gaia

I had the privilege of meeting Laurie yesterday! He gave me tons of advice. I didn't want to leave lol


----------



## _noob

welcome aboard!


----------



## Jousters

Congrats Laurie.Hope to see you at the next Auction.


----------



## hp10BII

Ohhh...this was announced almost 2 years ago. But I guess you can never overdo congratulations.  Congrats on the appointment/promotion!


----------

